# Solar powered Suunto?



## ELDRAW

Hi,
Do Suunto make a solar powered and radio controlled watch??
cheers


----------



## ejunge

Not like the Casio products.. you can get a solar recharger that will work for a Suunto, and the X-10 does sync its time with the radio clocks... but it takes a little doing.


----------



## ELDRAW

ejunge said:


> Not like the Casio products.. you can get a solar recharger that will work for a Suunto, and the X-10 does sync its time with the radio clocks... but it takes a little doing.


Thats a shame, i was trying to find a Suunto to rival the Casio PAW1500-1V with Solar and radio controlled but ill stick with the Pathfinders.

thanks anyway!:-!


----------



## Jeff_C

Tough to rival the 1500. Except that IMHO the Suunto line is a little more accurate and has better altimeter resolution. I also like the compass a little better as well.

If Solar and Atomic features are deal breakers for you, the 1500 is one nice watch! They have others that are Solar and Atomic as well. 

For me, Solar and Atomic are nice features but have never been deal breakers. Evidenced by my large collection of NON atomic/solar G Shocks! LOL.


----------



## redfrogs

I'm finding solar is the reverse of being a dealbreaker. My riseman consistantly runs low in battery and turns off the altimeter when i need it. This means that the solar in fact makes the watch useless. My core on the other hand takes 30sec to replace the battery once a year.
In regards to the atomic (radio), the x10 syncs with the GPS time, and has GPS, and is rechargeable. Kicks arse over the 1500 imho ;-)


----------



## Jeff_C

Wow really? I have not heard of this issue with the Riseman... Interesting.


----------



## redfrogs

yeah, i'd flip the riseman for another suunto in black, with 1m alti and vert speed (X6, x10?) just because using it for the real work means it doesnt really work. i.e. using the sensors full time. Plus when i get around to doing a back to back review the nutshell would be...

Riseman:
Alti - Not that accurate, plus not precise (5m) plus slow update (5sec). 
Baro/alti graph ordinary
Issues with solar
multiple Daily alarms are great, world times are good. 200m water resistant. Its a good watch, just an ordinary ABC.

Core:
Alti is accurate and precise, 1m precision, accuracy tracks specialist 3 sensor vario-altimeter over several hours of flight. which the riseman does not.
has depth meter which is good, plus i've given it the full water resistance test over nearly two years (surf, wakeboard, dive, jump off bridge (15m ish) etc push buttons at 5-10m. no problems.)
Graphs and user layout better.
Sunrise/set times good feature which i use.
could do with tides!

and back on topic, of course, for the x10 GPS time update works everywhere in the world, unlike Atomic.


----------



## Jeff_C

Good points... I hate to say it, because I love my Riseman... but I dont really consider it even close to rivaling the Protreks or Suuntos. 

But its kind of cool...


----------



## redfrogs

Yeah, i actually really like the riseman, its a good watch. But it's an ordinary ABC... well ABT anyway. 

And don't tell anyone cause the Casio nuts heads will explode, (whispers with extra brackets...((((but i've had a protrek, and they're no better.))))

This is because my focus is on the instrument, not on the watch. As long as the times not out by more than 5mins, i don't care! It'll get me to the briefing anyway.

g


----------



## archer6

redfrogs said:


> Yeah, i actually really like the riseman, its a good watch. But it's an ordinary ABC... well ABT anyway.


I concur, while I certainly enjoy my Riseman, it's a distant second to my Suunto's. The Casio is fun just to have something different, but Suunto is my favorite casual watch. I really love the style and comfort of the Vector, and my new negative display all black Core. I'm really impressed with it's easy readability and expect it to become my daily watch for quite some time. I have large hands and wrists and the Core is a perfect size for me. Besides I've always been drawn to large watches. The fact that I must replace the battery in a Suunto from time to time is a non-issue for me. It's so easy that I don't see how anyone would complain.

Cheers...


----------



## redfrogs

i'd really like a all-black core or a black x6 to offset the s/s core. You need a s/s to offset the all-black!


----------



## dctokyo

redfrogs said:


> I'm finding solar is the reverse of being a dealbreaker. My riseman consistantly runs low in battery and turns off the altimeter when i need it. This means that the solar in fact makes the watch useless.


very strange :think:, never heard of this problem with the Riseman until now, being a owner myself, the battery has never droped below "H" with very heavy usage.


----------



## clonetrooper

I think it would be exiting if Suunto would come up with a build-in solar charger. but then again I agree with many others...having none is not a dealbreaker. The battery can be changed in seconds and since they are not too expensive, I would put a new one in before leaving for a bigger trip.


----------



## ELDRAW

dctokyo said:


> very strange :think:, never heard of this problem with the Riseman until now, being a owner myself, the battery has never droped below "H" with very heavy usage.


+1 cant say ive every had a problem with the Riseman, I love it :-!


----------



## archer6

ELDRAW said:


> +1 cant say ive every had a problem with the Riseman, I love it :-!


I really like my Riseman too, and the fact is.. I vacillate between both the Core and the Riseman as my favorite (non-luxury) watches. They are just different enough to be a lot of fun to alternate with. Furthermore, as much as I enjoy my high end watches, more and more I'm focused on the Suunto's and Casio's as they are a no worries, stress free watch, for guys like me that are a bit OCD....ha..ha...ha....


----------



## duke4c

I look at it this way: atomic and solar are nice but aren't really needed... Just think about it... even for casio atomic and solar is usually 2-3 times more cost wise than non solar / atomic variants.

Now let's imagine, for the sake of argument , that suunto does decide to make solar / atomic watch... chances are that will be 100 more ( probably a lot more than 100 but let's assume 100) than regular version... on Core or X6 you usually replace battery once a year and it costs 50 cents (in canada).

So basically I can change battery for 200 years for the aditional cost of solar (a operation that LITERARY lasts about 30 seconds). Based on this alone I don't see a point of putting in solar module.

As for atomic? Honestly, who cares, digital watches even at + / - 30 sec per month are way more accurate than 99% of the ordinary folk will ever need.

Even at casio forum you'll find quite a few who agree with this.

SIDENOTE: I have RISEMAN and I never had issues with solar. As for build in baro... yea... it's not all that accurate but defenetly fun to have...

Cheers


----------



## archer6

duke4c said:


> I look at it this way: atomic and solar are nice but aren't really needed... Just think about it... even for casio atomic and solar is usually 2-3 times more cost wise than non solar / atomic variants.


Very well said, I could not agree more.

The irony of the whole thing is just as you say, the current crop of Suunto's (for example) are so accurate as it is... that there is no true need for either Atomic or Solar. Especially when it comes to powering the watch, as Suunto's are the easiest watches of all (that I'm aware of) to replace the battery. It's one aspect of the watch I consider a "feature". Big battery cover... easy to remove, big battery... easy to change, no tools needed. What more could we want? Nothing as far as I'm concerned.

Cheers...


----------



## Jeff_C

Nike has this feature too!









As do many Swatches... 

The case back on the Nike shown and my ratchet are awesome because the are made of metal... nothing to "bend" with a tool like can sometimes happen on a Suunto.

Then again, I like how Suunto sells new hatches, gaskets, and a battery for under 10.00! Easy and inexpensive, and I know that the seal is good to go!


----------



## archer6

Jeff_C said:


> Nike has this feature too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As do many Swatches...
> 
> The case back on the Nike shown and my ratchet are awesome because the are made of metal... nothing to "bend" with a tool like can sometimes happen on a Suunto.
> 
> Then again, I like how Suunto sells new hatches, gaskets, and a battery for under 10.00! Easy and inexpensive, and I know that the seal is good to go!


Wow! That's a great picture...

I haven't checked out Nike, if you have the time and it's handy, would you mind posting a picture of the front of the watch? It not that's fine too, just thought I would ask.

Good point about the Swatches, as I have a couple and forgot about the nice metal cover they have, which is also easy to remove.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff_C

Most people have forgotten about swatches! LOL I still have 4-5. 
Here is my Nike Oregon series.

You can find a comparitive review between it and the Suunto Observer on the reviews page!









Here is my Ratchet (NON ABC)... but cool:


----------



## archer6

Wow.... great pics. 

I like both those, especially the Ratchet! 

Now you've got me thinking about Swatch as I haven't checked those out in awhile. One of my favorite places to stop when I'm in San Francisco is the Swatch Store, near Union Square, it's always very busy. They have a massive inventory and you can find most all of the latest models there unless they've sold out. As you know they are great, fun watches for the price.


----------



## Jeff_C

Oh yeah... I love mine... most are Irony Chronographs...









Because I cant afford a Speedmaster.. LOL...









Wonderful blue dial...









Because sometimes a man needs a MASSIVE watch...









My wife got me this one. The day my buddy and I climbed up Mt Ventoux in France, our wives spent the day in Avignon. For making it to the top.... my "Ventoux" watch...









This poor guy has a cracked caseback...









You are right, I think they are kind of fun. And actually fairly durable. I have a German friend that wore one for years. A large chrono. She toured Vietnam, China, New Zealand, Australia, and Japan and did a LOT of adventures... her Swatch looks great!


----------



## duke4c

I agree... I didn't pay attention to Swatc in a long time... LOL

On a serious note, didn't they have some sort of patent number at the back? Was it reffering to easy battery change?

SIDENOTE: Yea, metal will not bend but it will get scrached with ease when you try to find just the righ coin to open the back... with Suunto I just use regular keys... (for some reason odly shaped mail key seem to work the best...)

Cheers. :-!


----------



## archer6

duke4c said:


> ... with Suunto I just use regular keys... (for some reason odly shaped mail key seem to work the best...)


Brilliant idea... very creative. I'm going to give that a try just for practice....ha...ha..ha..

Here's a tip I learned from the mgr of the Swatch Company store in S.F.

To remove scratches in the soft plastic crystal on a Swatch, simply use a very small amount of toothpaste on a microfiber cloth (or terrycloth towel) and it will polish up like new.

Cheers...


----------



## Jeff_C

I use Brasso.... commonly available here in the US. Its VERY effective on plastic crystals like the Vector or my T3.


----------



## duke4c

archer6 said:


> Brilliant idea... very creative. I'm going to give that a try just for practice....ha...ha..ha..
> 
> Here's a tip I learned from the mgr of the Swatch Company store in S.F.
> 
> To remove scratches in the soft plastic crystal on a Swatch, simply use a very small amount of toothpaste on a microfiber cloth (or terrycloth towel) and it will polish up like new.
> 
> Cheers...


I have to try that with microfiber cloth since I have one around the house.

By the way, when I said key I meen top part of the key , not the bottom that goes into lock...

Perhaps I'm just stating obvious but you know what they say...

SIDENOTE: Car key does not work, rubber makes it too thick but housekey and mail key work amuzingly well... another thing that works well is a metal ring of keychain ( a part where keys hang )... but admitably, keys work better...

Cheers.

SIDENOTE: My battery light went on on my X6, went to local store, picked up a new battery for 50 cent CAD (that's about 40 cent US I guess) and I changed battery in a car in a parking lot using nothing more than mail box key... total time: about 30 sec and I'm good for another year of perhaps a bit more than that... solar? Who needs solar?


----------



## archer6

Jeff_C said:


> I use Brasso.... commonly available here in the US. Its VERY effective on plastic crystals like the Vector or my T3.


Yes I've used Brasso and it also works well.

For those who are really picky (like I am) the very best product that I've used for a few years now is Novus. It is non-abrasive and works wonders. There are three "grades" that comprise the kit as you will see when you click on the link I'm providing. I use this on every type of plastic product I have. In fact it's the first thing I put on a new BlackBerry or other new clear or colored plastic item. This way it's protected and repels dust and debris right from the start.

http://novusplasticpolish.net/Novus_Plastic_Polish/

Cheers...


----------



## archer6

duke4c said:


> I have to try that with microfiber cloth since I have one around the house.
> 
> By the way, when I said key I meen top part of the key , not the bottom that goes into lock...
> 
> Perhaps I'm just stating obvious but you know what they say...
> 
> SIDENOTE: Car key does not work, rubber makes it too thick but housekey and mail key work amuzingly well... another thing that works well is a metal ring of keychain ( a part where keys hang )... but admitably, keys work better...
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> SIDENOTE: My battery light went on on my X6, went to local store, picked up a new battery for 50 cent CAD (that's about 40 cent US I guess) and I changed battery in a car in a parking lot using nothing more than mail box key... total time: about 30 sec and I'm good for another year of perhaps a bit more than that... solar? Who needs solar?


We were on the same wave length when it came to the keys, I understood what you meant exactly. A great handy idea.

And yes... who needs solar?...ha..ha..ha.... 
(as he checks the time on his solar powered Riseman...heh!)

Cheers...:-d


----------



## duke4c

archer6 said:


> And yes... who needs solar?...ha..ha..ha....
> (as he checks the time on his solar powered Riseman...heh!)


...and than a split second after eye by itself check one icon ... it's "HI"... phuuu... it's all good...:-d:-d:-d


----------



## tasmatt

I would love for Suunto to develop a solar powered watch - a solar-Vector would be great! I don't think that changing a battery evert 12months or so is a hassle, it is more that I just don't like throwing things away such as dead batteries.


----------



## Chucky

Solar takes up too much lcd display for my taste. But atomic would be nice if you change the battery in the field just hit the button and your time, date and DST are set.


----------



## SmartUK

Jeff_C said:


> Here is my Ratchet (NON ABC)... but cool:


Cool it is, Jeff, but then, as you know, I'm a bit biased!


----------



## SmartUK

I think the option of a solar model for those that want it would be a really smart move by Suunto, but I don't see it happening.

Casio have been offering it for years and you can now choose between a "classic" DW-6900 or one of the new solar versions. Even some cheap Chinese watches have solar panels, so I'm sure it can't be a question of cost.


----------



## Jeff_C

I know... I saw a copper in the big city the other day wearing one like the one in your signature... but his was colored like mine. Looked AWESOME!


----------



## Emilio2000

archer6 said:


> The fact that I must replace the battery in a Suunto from time to time is a non-issue for me. It's so easy that I don't see how anyone would complain.
> 
> Cheers...


The problem is that the battery might die when you least expect it, when you are on a camping trip in a remote area, with no spare batteries in sight. Your watch beccomes uselss just when you most need it!
Also, all Suunto watches will fail the Robinson Crusoe test: 5 years on a desert island, after first surviving a shipwreck and the swim to shore. If the water doesn't damage the watch, the Suunot will become useless when the battery dies. Meanwhile, the Casio will keep on ticking!


----------



## Madeinhb

Emilio2000 said:


> The problem is that the battery might die when you least expect it, when you are on a camping trip in a remote area, with no spare batteries in sight. Your watch beccomes uselss just when you most need it!
> Also, all Suunto watches will fail the Robinson Crusoe test: 5 years on a desert island, after first surviving a shipwreck and the swim to shore. If the water doesn't damage the watch, the Suunot will become useless when the battery dies. Meanwhile, the Casio will keep on ticking!


If you're stranded on a desert island - does a watch really matter at that point?


----------



## KillaSkill

Madeinhb said:


> If you're stranded on a desert island - does a watch really matter at that point?


When it has a compass, sure why wouldn't be valuable?


----------



## gaijin

KillaSkill said:


> When it has a compass, sure why wouldn't be valuable?


Why? So you can tell where you are?

Here's a hint: You're on a desert island!


----------



## KillaSkill

gaijin said:


> Why? So you can tell where you are?
> 
> Here's a hint: You're on a desert island!


So which way back to land? ARBITRARY WAY! Build a raft, like Cast Away. I love Tom Hanks.


----------



## gaijin

KillaSkill said:


> So which way back to land? ARBITRARY WAY! Build a raft, like Cast Away. I love Tom Hanks.


I'm sorry, I thought the premise was:



Emilio2000 said:


> Also, all Suunto watches will fail the Robinson Crusoe test: *5 years on a desert island*, after first surviving a shipwreck and the swim to shore.


Not trying to leave the island, not building a boat, not trying to reach land (technically, the island is land, right?). So, if the sun rises and sets, one should be able to decide which way things are on the island - that way, this way, the other way and that other way. So ... who needs a compass?

;-)


----------



## marinemaster

Old thread, but still valid. I personally know of a Suunto Vector that has been running for 17 years with no problem and still working with normal battery changes. 
I do not know if a Solar watch battery will last that long.


----------



## Emilio2000

ELDRAW said:


> Hi,
> Do Suunto make a solar powered and radio controlled watch??
> cheers


I contacted Suunto asking them this same question. They replied that they have no intention of providing a solar powered watch any time soon. They think that solar technology is not ripe enough yet. But, Casio has been proving them wrong for decades now! And Tissot now also offers a solar altimeter watch.

In the meantime, Suunto watches keep eating batteries, and the discarded batteries keep polluting the environment. Also, their wrist bands keep breaking and are expensive to replace.

An outdoors watch should be able to pass the "Robinson Crusoe" test - 5 years on a remote island, after first surviving the swim ashore. Most Casio watches will easily pass this test. A Suunto watch will most likely be damaged by water during the swim to shore. And even if it survives that, the watch will be dead in a year (or less) when the battery dies.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Emilio2000 said:


> A Suunto watch will most likely be damaged by water during the swim to shore.


I'd take your comment a lot more seriously - even though you'd still have to show me a GPS watch (which is where Suunto is going more and more) with solar tech - if you just hadn't written that sentence there.


----------



## Matteeboy

I have several G Shocks, two of which are solar atomic; I do like the lack of worry involved as they just sit there, always fully charged, always deadly accurate.

I'm replacing a lost Suunto Ambit 2 (a 3 is currently in the post) but the build quality really was great; actually felt more solid than my G Shocks. Needs charging but for a GPS watch, it lasted way longer than the plasticky Garmin 910xt it replaced.

However, accuracy aside, my Seiko automatic (Landmaster) still beats all hands down for having a little character and despite costing similar money to my Ambit, it looks almost Jewel like rather than just functional.


----------

